# Videos: Heathland Beekeeping in straw skeps



## abelius-kiel (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello to all,

do You know "Heathland Beekeekping" in Germany? There are interesting films about this traditional way of beekeeping in straw skeps. 

You can find 8 nice films on this site: http://www.honey-bees.de/videos/75-heathland-traditional-beekeeping-skep-apiary-videos.html 

The films show the old European Heather Bee Apis mellifera mellifera (Dark European Honey Bee), kept in bee straw skeps. The film was made in the 1970 years in the Northern German area "Lüneburger Heide" near Hamburg. Today this traditional way of beekeeping has been replaced by modern Langstroth or Dadant bee hive magazines. 

Best regards from Germany
Kai


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

I have seen the videos and they are amazing! Its too bad that they are not all in one film.

Ihr Freund, Kleine Johan


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

The films are fascinating and make me wonder what became of the beekeeper? Does anyone still keep bees that way?


----------



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

Looks like they still have at least some skeps in operation.
http://www.imkerei-klindworth.de/


----------



## abelius-kiel (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello,

sorry for my English 

Only a very very few beekeepers work in this way with his bees. It is traditional and not very productive, but very amazing and "romantic". 

My bees are kept in Dadant hives, but some colonies I have in such old straw skeps, just for "fun" and observation how the bees do without mobile frames. 

I believe that they were straw skeps also in THE USA? Does anyone of You have information of straw skeps, imported to America from Netherland or Germany in the nineteenth century?

Once again, here all the films (in english) of the straw skeps:

http://www.honey-bees.de/videos/75-heathland-traditional-beekeeping-skep-apiary-videos.html 

Kai, Hamburg


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Adrian Quiney WI said:


> ...what became of the beekeeper? Does anyone still keep bees that way?


I think in most states and I know in mine, it has been against the law for quite some time now to keep bees in skep hives, bee gums or hives that do not have removable or interchangeable frames so that the combs can be pulled out, inspected for brood diseases and then return them to the hive. I would think that every pattern of straw or woven split lath hive or skep known to man would be of a non moveable/un-removable frame design.

I have no idea if this is still practiced where bees are housed in straw or woven skeps, but in the idealized past it ways traditional and necessary to kill the colony in order to harvest honey from a skep, and the colonies that suffered this fate most often was the strongest and healthiest colony the beekeeper owned, because in the romantic past the best colony is were the honey was, and were the honey was, is where the money is.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

If you watch the films they show how they do it. They don't kill the whole colony, just the brood. This is still not good but different from what you were saying.




Scrapfe said:


> where bees are housed in straw or woven skeps, but in the idealized past it ways traditional and necessary to kill the colony in order to harvest honey from a skep, and the colonies that suffered this fate most often was the strongest and healthiest colony the beekeeper owned, because in the romantic past the best colony is were the honey was, and were the honey was, is where the money is.


----------



## tree_entz (Jan 11, 2006)

Scrapfe said:


> I think in most states and I know in mine, it has been against the law for quite some time to keep bees in skep hives, bee gums or hives that do not have removable or interchangeable frames so that the combs can be pulled out, inspected for brood debases, and returned to the hive. I would think that every pattern of straw or woven split lath hive or skep known to man would be of a non moveable/un-removable frame design.
> 
> I have no idea if this is still practiced where bees are housed in straw or woven skeps, but in the idealized past it ways traditional and necessary to kill the colony in order to harvest honey from a skep, and the colonies that suffered this fate most often was the strongest and healthiest colony the beekeeper owned, because in the romantic past the best colony is were the honey was, and were the honey was, is where the money is.


I watched these videos and was amazed at how certain management practices were accomplished within that system. And from a hygienic standpoint, i guess it seems problematic unless you consider the usual removal of brood comb?

But i step back and look at all those methods and i see a lot of sustainability. The materials are close by and the majority of them can be fashioned with simple hand tools. Bees are transported, but not far! Bees from the apiary are used to replenish the yard. At the apiary level I see what looks like a fairly sustainable operation.

The question of genetics is a good one: are you removing the best genetics? I look at that, and I may be wrong, but I ask 'what genetics have really been removed?'. The apiary presumably sustains the same population of bees over many years and those bees are likely mating within the yard and keeping those genetics there in that population (again, at the apiary level). Its like saying by killing the biggest buck you've hurt a deer population's genetics (and that hasn't proven to be true). You might also infer that those bees are being subjected to a passive selection process being so localized in terms of climate, weather, and local floral species/timing etc. If anything, you might have a genetic bottle neck i suppose; that dude looks like he's been at it for some time by the time the documentary takes place! 

I just think this is an opportunity to discuss this as what may be ( or have been) a very durable/sustainable bee keeping method. Thoughts?


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

wildforager said:


> If you watch the films ...They don't kill the whole colony, just the brood... different from what you were saying.


If you watch and lissen to the films instead of scanning them the English commentator plainly says, and in his best clipped British English too, "...in the Fall the "Stocks are DISPOSED of..." etc etc this happens during the run up to the cutting, pressing and selling of comb and heather honey. I don't know what your definition of dispose of is but Webster's definition as of June 3 1983 is "to get rid of" and seeing that these films were copyrighted in 1979 that definition is one that the commentator would be comfortable with when he wanted to use a synonym for kill or exterminate. 

So now, if they only "got rid" of the bees in the skeps but they don't kill them, please explain to us how one is able to get rid of a "stock" a.k.a. hive of bees living in a skep without killing it.  Hold me down Elisabeth and slap a spoon in my mouth, I feel an attack of sarcasm coming on!!!   (I know I am going to get in trouble for saying this but here goes anyway) 

Seeing that there is an English commentator involved here, did the Saxon (German Saxon now, not an Anglo Saxon) beekeeper transport his incontinent bee stocks to the Crown Penal Colony of Australia where the British Crown once exported incontinent convicts? Instead of killing or disposing of them? Cringe!!! Cringe!!! Cringe!!! Oh, and buy the way, I have seen these films before, the least time during the past 5 years. Check out flick #2 or #3 and #7 I think it is. I hope you enjoy all the films in this series but above all watch and lissen to them and have a good day.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

I just realized why skeps are housed under the roof of a shed. It is to keep the rains from loosing and washing out the cow dung waddling used to plaster the outside of the skep and sending the dung cascading down over the combs. Now I am not a prude. I would eat and enjoy this honey regardless and would like to have some. The up side to all this though is that keeping bees in skeps would likely create new and interesting honey varsities and flavors, like Black Angus, Jersey, Brown Swiss ….


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Yea, seems confusing doesn't it. When the films show how they shake the adult bees out and put them into another skep. Then they use sulfur strips to kill the brood in the old skeps. Video 6 @ 3:40 min. Then they over winter the new skeps with sugar water. I don't know why the commentator would say that the "Stocks are DISPOSED of..." unless he's talking about the brood. 




Scrapfe said:


> If you watch and lissen to the films instead of scanning them the English commentator plainly says, and in his best clipped British English too, "...in the Fall the "Stocks are DISPOSED of..." etc etc this happens during the run up to the cutting, pressing and selling of comb and heather honey. I don't know what your definition of dispose of is but Webster's definition as of June 3 1983 is "to get rid of" and seeing that these films were copyrighted in 1979 that definition is one that the commentator would be comfortable with when he wanted to use a synonym for kill or exterminate.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

What I want to know is, where do I get one of those smokers!! Sherlock Holmes the beekeeper!


----------



## mrloba (Nov 8, 2009)

Hey

Get your smoker here

http://www.holtermann-shop.de/index.php/cPath/57_61/category/pfeifen.html

Michael


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Vidunderligt!!! Tak!!




mrloba said:


> Hey
> 
> Get your smoker here
> 
> ...


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

I think there's something to be said about the genetic diversity of a time like that. They let the strong swarm and the weak die. That to me sounds like a better way of keeping bees than we do now where we suppress the strong from swarming and keep the weak alive through medications/feeding. In this way we are allowing the weak to spread their genetics while we are hindering the strong from doing so. 

Amazing videos!


----------



## tree_entz (Jan 11, 2006)

Bush_84 said:


> I think there's something to be said about the genetic diversity of a time like that. They let the strong swarm and the weak die. That to me sounds like a better way of keeping bees than we do now where we suppress the strong from swarming and keep the weak alive through medications/feeding. In this way we are allowing the weak to spread their genetics while we are hindering the strong from doing so.
> 
> Amazing videos!


Bush, thats what i was trying to get at...IMO i'm seeing what looks like from my amateur eyes as relatively sustainable practices?


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Can't say that I'm not to blame. As an amateur beekeeper I have two out of my 5 hives full at the moment. After my first year my main goal is to simply keep my bees alive and healthy so that I can fill all my hives and start a few nucs in the coming years.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

abelius-kiel said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> do You know "Heathland Beekeekping" in Germany? There are interesting films about this traditional way of beekeeping in straw skeps.
> 
> You can find 8 nice films on this site: http://www.honey-bees.de/videos/75-heathland-traditional-beekeeping-skep-apiary-videos.html


Does anyone have the videos on CD or DVD? Youtube reduces the size etc, and I would love to show these to our bee club members in our meetings. Some do not have internet and would probably love to see those. We have monthly meetings and I think we can add them to those like 2 videos at a time. I am one of the two member from Germany, and we do have 3 more that do speak German. The other German member has two bee houses, but I use the Dadant type boxes. 
Kai, vielen Dank, thank you for posting the link. I also appreciate to hear that that apiary in German still exist.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

I have downloaded the videos and edited them into one film. I don't feel comfortable reposting them to youtube without the OP's permission. Contact me off list if you want a copy.

Thanks,
Little John




Katharina said:


> Does anyone have the videos on CD or DVD? Youtube reduces the size etc, and I would love to show these to our bee club members in our meetings. Some do not have internet and would probably love to see those. We have monthly meetings and I think we can add them to those like 2 videos at a time. I am one of the two member from Germany, and we do have 3 more that do speak German. The other German member has two bee houses, but I use the Dadant type boxes.
> Kai, vielen Dank, thank you for posting the link. I also appreciate to hear that that apiary in German still exist.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

I contacted the company and with the help of google translator I was able to ask if they would sell me a german smoker. They said "sorry we do not export". Maybe I can find one of those smokers elsewhere or find a friend in Germany who can help.




mrloba said:


> Hey
> 
> Get your smoker here
> 
> ...


----------



## cpm (Mar 8, 2011)

Scrapfe said:


> So now, if they only "got rid" of the bees in the skeps but they don't kill them, please explain to us how one is able to get rid of a "stock" a.k.a. hive of bees living in a skep without killing it.


Umm, shake them into an empty skep?


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

wildforager said:


> Yea, seems confusing doesn't it. When the films show how they shake the adult bees out and put them into another skep. ...Then they over winter the new skeps with sugar water. I don't know why the commentator would say that the "Stocks are DISPOSED of..." unless he's talking about the brood.


Is it possible they mean their stocks of used skeps is disposed of after removing the honey etc?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

well, I just re-watched the videos last night. The mention of comment that "Stocks are DISPOSED of..." had no specific location with the previous posters info. So I watched several of the videos closely. The only area that talks of disposing is when they're done melting wax and filtering out the solids. The solids ( brood cocoons, etc) are disposed of. Thats the only mention that I can find where those words are used.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Omie, he uses the term 'stocks' where we might use the terms 'colony' or 'hive' but distinct from 'skep'.

These are fantastic videos, however, I would never willingly keep bees in that manner. There's a whole lot of bending over.

I'm going to post them on my website and blog. The educational benefit is incredibly valuable. Every beekeeper should watch these videos in order to understand beekeeping history and why historically wax and honey were so valuable and how modern beekeeping equipment increased productivity so much. Did you hear how much honey was produced? It seems to me to be a better producer of wax and bees than honey. It seems that it would have made much more sense to shake out poor performers and replace them with the good performers that were robbed than just to mix them all together. It's also interesting how prime swarms are sold while secondary swarms are the ones used for increase. But, their system works for them. It seems they have selected for swarms who cast secondary swarms while here it seems a bit more rare.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

wildforager said:


> I have downloaded the videos and edited them into one film. I don't feel comfortable reposting them to youtube without the OP's permission. Contact me off list if you want a copy.
> 
> Thanks,
> Little John


I did slurp them down from youtube and converted them to play with the windows media player. I was hoping to get a copy of the original, because youtube reformats them in a smaller formal with less resolution.


----------



## weavefish (Sep 24, 2011)

well after days of watching(slow hotel internet connection) i finanlly finished the videos. a great peek into Skep bee keeping... makes me glad i dont have to use skeps lol


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Here is some more information I found on the smoker.

In Germany, originally for use inside bee houses, an unusual smoker rather like a large metal smoking pipe has been developed. Known as an Imker Pfeife (beekeeper's pipe). It is used with coarse tobacco stalks or herbal smoking mixture, it is blown rather than sucked. The picture was taken from the website of R. Meiers Sohne AG
Link to R.Meiers
http://www.bienen-meier.ch/default.htm

I also googled Beekeepers Pipe but still have not come up with a source for them in the U.S.
I did find them on one or two other sites all German.

Edit to add a link to another site. I hope it shows up in english for all of you.
http://bijenhof.e-motions.be/cataloog/level2.aspx?lang=E&groep_code=21J


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi Daniel,

I've found several German sites that sell the Primus Imker Pfeife (thats the largest model) but I have not gotten a positive reply. When I've asked if they sell and ship to the USA they say that they do not "export" their products. Guess I have to keep looking.

Thanks,
Little John


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Omie said:


> Is it possible they mean their stocks of used skeps is disposed of ...


If they keep and recycle the small thin sticks that serve the same purpose as frame wire does in a Dadant style hive, and reuse these thin wooden needles the next year, what makes us think that a skep beek is going to dispose of a perfectly good skep once the bees are gone?

I used the extra hour last night to view some of these flicks again. They plainly stated that many of their skeps were 100 or more years old. There is nothing wrong with that. There is also nothing wrong with keeping bees in skeps, but do look at the reality of the situation and don't romanticize something just because it was done that way back when Caesar started shaving.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Just a little correction. The product is called Imkerpfeife. One word. In English we tend to keep things as two words, in Germany it just becomes on long word. I thought I throw this out, because it may generate more hits when searching for it.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## abelius-kiel (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello to all,

yes, these beautiful tools are called Imkerpfeife, and You can buy them on

http://www.holtermann-shop.de/index.php/cPath/57_61/category/pfeifen.html 

Best regards
Kai


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

abelius-kiel said:


> Hello to all,yes, these beautiful tools are called Imkerpfeife, and You can buy them onhttp://www.holtermann-shop.de/index.php/cPath/57_61/category/pfeifen.htmlBest regardsKai


Is there an English version of that site?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

odfrank, You can cut and paste the web address into google translator and choose for it to display in English.

Kai, That site has responded to my direct email. They do not ship to the USA and probably do not accept american funds. If you have a better source for the imkerpfeife please let us know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2011)

Did anyone else notice the tiny amount of syrup he was feeding his skeps in those little dishes? Maybe I've been over-feeding my bees, but they would pull a knife on me if I showed up with a little kitty saucer like that....Why do you suppose it has any effect to feed so little?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

dr.buzz said:


> Why do you suppose it has any effect to feed so little?


My impression was 1. frequency, at one point it was saying they fill the feeders every day. 2. tiny tiny hives in comparison to a lang.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Those a pretty deep dishes and the hold the same as a boardman feeder. The skep itself is only 16" tall, so they cannot use a very large feeder. Looks like they go by several times per day refilling it.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

It would be similar to overwintering nucs. Michael Palmer overwinters 4 frame deep nucs in Vermont. They don't need as much honey when it is a smaller hive.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

wildforager said:


> odfrank, You can cut and paste the web address into google translator and choose for it to display in English.Kai, That site has responded to my direct email. They do not ship to the USA and probably do not accept american funds. If you have a better source for the imkerpfeife please let us know.


Thanks for the translation hint. That is a great website. Too bad they won't ship to us, not that we could afford it.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, the way things are going maybe the Euro will be about the same as the dollar soon!


----------



## Fusion_power (Jan 14, 2005)

This link should render it in english.

http://translate.google.com/transla...e/index.php/cPath/57_61/category/pfeifen.html

DarJones


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Update - I just got an email from these folks.....

http://www.bienenzuchtbedarf-geller...=p102_Imkerpfeife-Primus-mit-Kugelventil.html

They are looking into what it will take to send me an Imkerpfeife and say that they will get back to me this week. I had to use the google translator to communicate but so far this is my best lead. odfrank, give it a try if as well if you want one of these smokers! Their email is [email protected]

-Little John

Also, I have gotten a PM from another member asking to be put in on the order. We could look at making one big order to make it easier and more appealing for a German shipment! Send me a PM if you want me to try to order one for you too.


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

Regarding the "disposing" of the stocks, according to the book "Skeps: Their History, Making & Use" colonies were either suffocated or driven from the hives prior to harvest. Toward the end of skep dominance it sounds like more beekeepers were using the "driving" method. Especially if harvesting in the fall, the colonies would be driven from the skep being harvested into a skep with an established colony -- essentially combined. This way they would have enough stores to overwinter. In this process, of course, any brood would be lost -- which I believe you can see the beekeeper cutting out when selecting the combs to crush/strain in the videos. 

Matt


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Just wanted to say that Wildforager came through in shining colors. I also wanted to thank him in public for the effort. I got my brand new Imkerpfeifen (Beekeepers Pipe) yesterday. So I may be a newbie but I got one really awesome smoker.
I heard a roomer that he has a few more, but only a few so if anyone is interested you might want to pester him a bit. They are the same thing you see in the videos with the cork and everything.
I am just tickled.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you going to use it? If so let us know how it works with a lang.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Ace, I fired it up for the first time this afternoon. I was a bit concerned about getting smoke blown int eh entrance of a lang if it was setting on the ground. I can blow smoke all the way to the ground if I am trying and I am over 6 feet tall. It took a couple of tries to get it lit but that was because you have to blow a lot harder than I first thought to get the fire started. Otherwise as nice as I expected it to be. Easy to hold in my mouth even without a veil. Just don't suck in, shredded paper makes a real nasty tasting smoke. Anyone have a fuel for the smoker with a decent smell to it?
One real nice thing about this smoker is it is very simple to light once you figure out to blow as hard as you can at first. After that I was more likely to get it smoking to much.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder if desert sage would make a good smoker fuel? Its used for smudge sticks and that smells nice, in my opinion. You might be able to find some of that in your area, Daniel. I don't know if it would be bad for the bees or not.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I'll give it a shot and let you know. Sage is about all there is growing around here so coming up with some is about a difficult as finding in weeds in most places. Tough plant though so cutting will be some work you can't just grab it and snap it off like other bushes or plants. I was just reading another thread on smoker fuel and was thinking about some sort of wood (possibly sage) wrapped up in pieces of cotton or burlap. Making it into little rolls that fit into the pipe.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Daniel Y said:


> ... Anyone have a fuel for the smoker with a decent smell to it?...


"When in Rome do as the Romans do." I understand that the Saxons use dry tobacco stalks that remain behind on the farm after the leaves have been cured, stripped and sold. That would make a German beekeepers Pfeife (pipe) a true multi-tasker, bon-appetite.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Actually tobacco plant stalks are one thing I do have. I just have to dig them out of the compost pile. I grow my own tobacco. I was saying something to my wife earlier about how I wish I had the room to grow some extra tobacco and I would just stuff it with tobacco leaf. Don't have to stop for smoke breaks that way either.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

I was wondering how cool the smoke was.


----------



## Scrapfe (Jul 25, 2008)

Daniel Y said:


> Actually tobacco plant stalks are one thing I do have. I just have to dig them out of the compost pile...


 Look at the sunny side, think of your compost pile as your humidor.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Ace I got it stoked up pretty good. actually started wondering if you could melt the pipe and had smoke just bellowing out of the thing. but any heat was from my breath and not the smoke. Otherwise when you have it going reasonably well it is a very fine misty smoke. I had a bit of a learning curve in how often to blow and it does not take that much at all to keep it going. I had to run int the house for something and left the pipe setting out in the cold for over 5 minutes. came back and it was still going just fine. So I intentionally set it aside for a half hour and it still started right up when I blew in it again. What I like about it is that it is always right there. you don't have to reach for the smoker while you are working. just blow. The hardest thing for me is to not suck on it. I do smoke a tobacco pipe from time to time and I will start drawing on it if my mind is on something else. Not a big deal it just tastes nasty. maybe if I start using tobacco stalks for fuel I wont mind so much. one puff for the bees one puff for me, ah two puffs for me...

Just found a place yesterday that I will be able to grow over 1600 tobacco plants this year. it has sort of sent me into overdrive on planning for this year. I was expecting to grow 260. If we do grow that much it should be a 3 year supply of tobacco for 4 people. And tons of stalks.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

I would not use tobacco, since nicotine is toxic to bees. The plant actually uses it when the flower is pollinated to keep bees away from it. For some reason I thought the German pipe has a one way valve in it so you cannot suck on it. I may have to go to the German website and check on it. At least I can read German since I grew up there.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

The minute I saw one of these on that video I wanted one just for kicks but I think they are a little pricey. What did it cost you in dollars to get it to your door?


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

There is a one way ball valve inside that is supposed to stop any smoke from being sucked in. I still haven't tried mine yet but I will soon enough. I'm selling the extra ones I have for $70 + $11 shipping (USPS flate rate box). This covers the costs of the pipe and corkmantel, shipping to my friend in Germany, shipping to me, currency conversion fees to euros, and I gave my friend a tip for helping me. A traditional smoker with bellows is quite a bit cheaper but I know of no one in the states selling these pipes.


----------



## Katharina (May 2, 2011)

Just checked with someone in Germany, and read a couple of German sites. The Imkerpfeife comes in various versions. With and without ball valve. The valve prevents you from sucking the smoke into your mouth. They also sell products called Pfeifentabak. Tabak means tobacco. They do not use real tobacco, because it is toxic to bees. It is some herbal mix. Most beekeepers simply use dried grass or wood shavings and do not buy these products. It's more cost effective to just use dried grass.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I found the ball and it is designed to be in place with gravity. it still is not stopping all reverse air flow though. Forager it is under the knurled button just as the stem enters the pipe body. unscrew that and there is a plastic ball setting in there. makes it accessible for cleaning. Maybe it takes a little build up of gunk to seal up air tight.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

If there is not a spring than it is relying on gravity so the attitude of the smoker will be important. Gunk usually messes up a check valve.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Well Daniel, If you but the right "fuel" in there it might change your attitude and all will be well.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

Whoa Man, went to work the bees and we all got the munchies. ate the whole hive full of honey man. now the bees came in to chill and we are working on the oreos. Only problem is they got ahold of the remote to the T.V. and keep turning it to the nature channel.


----------



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

haha!


----------



## pbuhler (May 31, 2009)

Daniel Y said:


> Whoa Man, went to work the bees and we all got the munchies. ate the whole hive full of honey man. now the bees came in to chill and we are working on the oreos. Only problem is they got ahold of the remote to the T.V. and keep turning it to the nature channel.


Sounds like you've been experimenting with some different fuels in your smoker. opcorn:


----------

